# "Der Perfekte Server" - ISP Setup



## d-braun (16. September 2008)

Hi,

ich will in naher Zukunft einen kompletten Server aufsetzen alla ISP.
Dazu habe ich mal folgende Tutorials durchgelesen:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-ubuntu-hardy-heron-ubuntu-804-lts-server/
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-opensuse-103-32-bit/
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/cent...pconfig-auch-bekannt-als-der-perfekte-server/

Welche Distribution würdet ihr nutzen? Gibts es evtl. gravierende Vor- und Nachteile oder ist das wie so oft bei Linux reine Geschmakssache?

Falls ihr weitere Tutorials habt zu dem Thema habt (ein Tutorial für Windows Server z.B.) wäre ich euch dafür sehr dankbar.

Danke im voraus.

MFG
d-braun


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

d-braun hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Welche Distribution würdet ihr nutzen? Gibts es evtl. gravierende Vor- und Nachteile oder ist das wie so oft bei Linux reine Geschmakssache?



Hallo,

die Frage musst du erstmal anders stellen. was möchtest du alles anbieten? Die Tutorials sind in Ordnung, das gleiche gibt es noch für Debian, was ich benutze. Weiterhin würde ich auf weitverbreitete Admin Frontends wie Plesk z.B. verzichten. Der Grund dafür ist klar denke ich.

Gruss


----------



## Navy (16. September 2008)

Das Finden der richtigen Distribution (Ich lasse Windows einfach mal außen vor) ist allein abhängig von Deinen Vorstellungen. Sollen die Pakete lieber aktuell oder doch eher bewährt und stabil sein, ob und welchen Paketmanager Du nutzen möchtest, welche Dienste Du anbieten möchtest und wie Standardkonform das System sein soll.

Als Server hat sich bei mir tatsächlich Debian bewährt, dennoch sind CentOS und Fedora in meinen Augen geeignet, nur halt unter anderen Anforderungen.

Nutz einfach auch mal die Forensuche, da gibt es schon ein paar Threads zu ähnlichen Themen.


----------



## spikaner (16. September 2008)

Ich kann mich Kalle nur anschliesen benutze auch Debian und nee Anleitung dafür gibts z.B. klick

mfg Spikaner


----------



## d-braun (16. September 2008)

Also grundsätzlich ist das Ziel einen Server zu basteln wie die die auch bei den ganzen ISPs wie Strato etc. stehen mit den ganzen Funktionen.

Folgendes wird dazu (soweit ich das sehe) gebraucht:
- Webserver
- PHP & MySQL
- Absicherung des Systems
- Mailserver
- FTP-Server
- Konfigurationstool zur Verwaltung der Webspaces

Hab ich irgendwas vergessen?

Was ich auf jedenfall nutzen werden ist Apache mit PHP, MySQL-Server und openSSH-Server. Das ganze wollte ich mit ISPconfig verwalten (da es scheinbar keine kostenlose Alternative gibt mit ähnlichem Funktionsumfang). Ansonsten hab ich noch nicht richtig Plan was sinnvoll ist zu nutzen.

Was ist noch nötig um das System sicher zu machen?
Welchen Mailserver bevorzugt ihr? Postfix? Welchen FTP-Server?

MFG
d-braun


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

Also wenn du es richtig machst, kommst du mit den Tutorials nicht hin. Grundsätzlich würde ich jeden Kunden vom Basissystem kapseln(chroot oder als VM), das bringt nicht nur Sicherheit, sondern du kannst auch jeden Kunden ein auf seine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenes System anbieten, wie z.B. unterschiedliche Php Version etc. . Für die Verwaltung sieht es dann natürlich schlecht aus, ich selber kenne nichts dergleichen, müsstest dann wohl selber was bauen. Als MTA benutze ich Postfix, es läßt sich sehr leicht konfigurieren und ist sehr gut dokumentiert. Ein eigener DNS wie Bind, wäre in deinen Fall noch sinnvoll.

Gruss


----------



## Navy (16. September 2008)

Die Absicherung des Systems erfolgt über mehrere Schritte. Einerseits kann man bereits während der Installation die grundlegenden und allgemeinen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen (starke Passwörter), andererseits sollte jeder Dienst an sich separat gehärtet werden.

wie z.B.: Der ssh-Zugang sollte root nicht direkt möglich sein sondern nur einem User der sich dann später ummeldet und das erste (veraltete) Protokoll vermieden werden.

Die Beschreibung der jeweiligen Services und deren Konfiguration findest Du in den Projektdokus hinreichend beschrieben. Plane aber genügend Zeit ein, Dich bei jedem Service ausreichend einzulesen.

Als ftp-server sollte ProFTP deinen Anforderungen genügen.

edit: von einem DNS-Server rate eher ab. Warum auch? Normalerweise sollte ein externer vollkommen ausreichend sein, schließlich hast Du nur ein System.


----------

